# enough room to breed?



## bre8162 (Jan 17, 2007)

Recently had to put a divider in the tank, because the gourami I have attacked my australian rainbow and they were continously fighting non-stop till the rainbows eye was damaged. THe gourami has approximately 5-7 gallons out of 20. It is lightly planted with a HUGE bubble nest. I was debating on getting a female, but I do not want either of the fish to not have enough space or get to aggressive. So is this enough to breed and I am most likely purchasing another 20, soon enough but will this be ok for the meantime?


----------

